

What is the best online payment processing service?  - cioc

I have been using paypal for a while now and it seems that many businesses choose paypal for their online stores and billing in general.  I paypal really the best for this?  Is their something cheaper?  Who has the best API?  Do some services offer benefits that others do not?<p>Basically, which online payment processing service do you use and why?
======
templaedhel
<https://stripe.com/> makes accepting CC extremely easy, and works as a
merchant account as well. However it's in private beta. Some founders hang
around HN, perhaps you can get an invite.

------
DanielGDavis
I would check out Dwolla (www.dwolla.com) as an alternative to Paypal. Only 25
cents per transaction.

------
jgill
Anyone know how to get a Stripe invite? We're going to have to choose a
payment processor soon and I would like to heavily consider Stripe, e.g. code
for it if the fees are reasonable and the API is right, instead of all the
dumb APIs out there from other providers,

------
frankwiles
Braintree (<http://www.braintreepayments.com/>) they're awesome.

